# My 32 on Display in Durham shopping Centre



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Not every day you see this so thought i would share, comments on car good or bad appreciated


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice one, looks good! What was the reason for it being in the shopping centre?!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Raising money for the British heart foundation mate  was accross two days, we raised £177 all together, not bad for standing about with buckets lol


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That's brillliant, a few of the shots just say " erm i took a wrong turn!! " .Looks like you gave it a good clean!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

willrobdon said:


> That's brillliant, a few of the shots just say " erm i took a wrong turn!! " .Looks like you gave it a good clean!



lol

& yes it had been polished to within an inch of its life :thumbsup: 3 times in 2 days lol, has also just had a bare metal respray last month. Dead pleased with the results, keep finding tiny bits of G3/G4 dug in everywhere tho lol what a pig that stuff is to get out of the tiny crevasis


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Looks like the scene from the Blues Brothers! LOL


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Car's looking good. Some great photo's there and for a great charity too!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Do you have one in a size14 in green?


Mark, it looks amazing - lovely colour and for my money you just can't beat a set of BBS LMs. Are you sure you didn't sneak in when no-one was looking? I remember doing that one late night in my "yoof" on my Moped and the security guard chasing after me through Slough Queensmere Mall, happy days lol.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

blue34 said:


> Do you have one in a size14 in green?
> 
> 
> Mark, it looks amazing - lovely colour and for my money you just can't beat a set of BBS LMs. Are you sure you didn't sneak in when no-one was looking? I remember doing that one late night in my "yoof" on my Moped and the security guard chasing after me through Slough Queensmere Mall, happy days lol.


lol cheers guys loads of people comment on the wheels they look fantastic when clean but my DS2500 pads cover them in dust if i even think of pressing the brakes lol

lol @ yoof !

out of interest what do these wheels go for? these came on the car when i had it imported it had no idea what they were just liked them


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

fair play to ya mate


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

thats pretty sweet, imagine the echo if your blow-off valve goes


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

cheers guys, was die'ing to let rip inside but resisted the urge lol


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

blue34 said:


> Do you have one in a size14 in green?
> 
> 
> Mark, it looks amazing - lovely colour and for my money you just can't beat a set of BBS LMs. Are you sure you didn't sneak in when no-one was looking? I remember doing that one late night in my "yoof" on my Moped and the security guard chasing after me through Slough Queensmere Mall, happy days lol.


The wheel's don't look quite right for BBS LM's, or is it just me?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Car looks great fella and the paint looks super shiny!

PS- The rims arent BBS LM's but look sort of similar.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

cheers jags sure i cant prize your 33 away from you lol,

did a quick google search and the only pic to come up under axia (what the hub sticker says) alloy wheels was whats on my car 

here they are, look like a BBS replica (meh still like em lol)

Just mine has a polished rim


----------

